# Giaches de Wert madrigals =Gesualdo madrigals in refine exquisite complex polyphony



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Let's face it De Wert Madrigals paralel in talent not necessarly on emotion since gesualdo was a troublee man but needless to says De Wert as a madrigalist i find even better than Luzzaschi or early Gesualdo in sounds. That not all about De Wert he wrote the prettiest Motets since Gombert, he is one of the sharpest knife in the drawer,you betcha, another that comme to mind is Verdelot for madrigals, they seem quite evolve for there era.No one ever mention Verdelot yet he was that good at madrigals.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Marco Longhini is sweet and cute in Verdelot. Verdelot makes me think of Dufay; Arcadelt makes me think of Josquin

Here


----------

